# To feed or not to feed? What would you do?



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I received a nuc last Sunday, which was lovely and sunny. Since then, we've had rain just about every single day. We are supposed to continue having rain until this Friday. The bees have some honey in the comb, but no capped honey. Under the circumstances (two weeks of rain), I'm considering putting a feeder in the hive for them, but I'm curious what more experienced beekeepers would do. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## VeggieGardener (Oct 4, 2011)

I would keep close tabs on their stores or just feed them a bit to be on the safe side. More than likely they will need some supplemental feeding this summer, but don't overdo it to the point that they become honey bound and want to swarm. So was this a top bar nuc? How many bars did you receive and how large is your hive?


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

We've been feeding all summer. The bees are taking about a spaghetti sized jar of syrup every two days. When we first got them in the spring, they barely touched the feeder. Since it's our first year, I want to make sure they have enough to get them through the winter.


----------



## praxis178 (Dec 26, 2012)

Feed them. Mine get about a quart every three days, its winter here and gum trees are late in blooming this year, but as your colony is a new one for sure feed, give them as much as they will take.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

If Your looking to build a strong hive going into winter Feed...


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

VeggieGardener said:


> I would keep close tabs on their stores or just feed them a bit to be on the safe side. More than likely they will need some supplemental feeding this summer, but don't overdo it to the point that they become honey bound and want to swarm. So was this a top bar nuc? How many bars did you receive and how large is your hive?


Yes, this was a top bar nuc. It had 11 bars in it, and eight or nine of them had comb on them when I got it. I checked it this afternoon, and I have comb on 15 bars now. It has been about 10 days since I've had it. My hive is 4' long.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like the consensus is to feed -- at least until the daily rain stops. Out of curiosity, though, when do I stop feeding? Based on the amount of pollen coming in, I think they must be finding sources of nectar. Not too far away, there is a huge parking lot full of basswood trees in bloom. There are tons of sumac and white clover blooming in the area right now. Also, from the red pollen I've been seeing, I think they've found some horsechestnut trees. Thanks again!


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Well what I do on top bars is when the brood nest is full I stop feeding. with a 48" top bar you should have about 30 bars, so somewhere around 20-25 i would stop


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

fruitveggirl said:


> I received a nuc last Sunday, which was lovely and sunny. Since then, we've had rain just about every single day. We are supposed to continue having rain until this Friday. The bees have some honey in the comb, but no capped honey. Under the circumstances (two weeks of rain), I'm considering putting a feeder in the hive for them, but I'm curious what more experienced beekeepers would do. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


I think u should wait. I thought w/ all the rain we have been having that there wouldn't be much honey out there. But when I got out and looked those sneaky buggers had found nectar and filled some supers. So, be patient.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

gmcharlie said:


> Well what I do on top bars is when the brood nest is full I stop feeding. with a 48" top bar you should have about 30 bars, so somewhere around 20-25 i would stop


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> I think u should wait. I thought w/ all the rain we have been having that there wouldn't be much honey out there. But when I got out and looked those sneaky buggers had found nectar and filled some supers. So, be patient.


Well, we got an unexpected break in the rain for a few days, so I think I'll take a peek inside before deciding what to do. Thanks!


----------

